# Bluerays Für Apple TV speichern



## ZarDocKs (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich hab vor mir eine Apple TV zukaufen, da ich es leid bin meine Blueray Sammlung zu pflegen und beim Filmschauen immer die CDS einlegen zu müssen, darum würde ich in Zukunft alle Filme über Itunes beziehen.
Allerdings käme das nur in Frage wenn ich meine Bluerays auf ein Exterenes NAS bekommen könnte welches ich dafür kaufen würd.

dabei dachte ich an ein NAS mit 4-6TB für an die 60 Bluerays und 50 DVDs sollte das ja eig locker reichen und noch Kapazitäten für die Zukunft bereit halten

Aber wie bekomm ich die Bluerays in einem Passendem Format ohne Qualitäts verlust und mit allen Ton Spuren etc in eine Datei die ich mit dem Apple TV abspielen kann?


ein weiterer Vorteile ist das die meisten NAS Systeme inzwischen auch aus dem Internet gut ereichbar sind und ich mit meiner guten Internetleitung hier auch von aussen an meine Filme ran kommen könnte.


----------



## xdave78 (9. Juni 2011)

Da eine BD mit DualLayer ja 50GB speichert wäre die erste Frage ob man si ewirklich vollkommen 1:1 kopieren will. Und selbst dann ist auf jeder Disc - ob BD oder DVD zumindest ein Hinweis, dass di eMedien nicht verfielfältigt (zu welchem Zwechk auch immer) werden dürfen, bzw. ist das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes nicht erlaubt. Zudem wirst Du zu Hause sicher keinen 54Mbit upstream haben um dein unkomprimiertes FullHD Material zu streamen...und den Downstream wirste wohl auch nicht überall haben. Soweit zur Theorie und dem was man DARF.

Können kann mans auf jeden Fall, aber ich denke der Thread wäre schneller zu als ich "Videokonverter" sagen könnte, wenn Dirdas jetzt HIER jemand erlären würde.


----------

